# Top Ten Most Beautiful Drives in the United States



## SeaBreeze

I'm sure there's a lot more beautiful drives in the US out there, but here are their top ten...http://adventure.howstuffworks.com/10-beautiful-drives.htm/printable


----------



## Denise1952

Wow, those are lovely SB, I've been on a couple like Going to the Sun in MT.  Thanks for sharing this, Denise  PS I'd love to do that Florida Keys hwy, but I'll bet being surrounded by ocean would make my butt cringe, LOL!!


----------



## Meanderer

Very nice SB!  The Finger lakes Region in NY looks like a good choice!    The Hawaii Belt, reminded me of the trivia question "Why do the have Interstate Highways in Hawaii"?


----------



## rkunsaw

I've never been on any of those drives but I have some I like that I've actually been on. 

Highway 23 ( the Pigtrail) in Arkansas

Highway 89 between Prescott and Congress in Arizona

Don't remember the road but driving among the Giant Sequoia trees in California. 

Driving along the coast around Saint Augustine, Florida

Highway 7 From Harrison to Hot Springs in Arkansas.


What are some of your favorite drives? Anyone?


----------



## JustBonee

I can remember being on 4 of those 10 listed. .. Skyline Drive thru the Smokey Mountain chain, Highway 1 in California, the Hawaii Belt around the big island, and the water highway to Key West.  
What I remember most about driving to Key West, was the many islands you would see below the roadway along the route.  People lived down there, and I was deep in thought ... 'how could they live like that'? 

Was on some high, seemingly dangerous,  altitudes in the Rockies but don't recall names of the roads we traveled there.


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## oldman

Been across the 7-mile bridge going to Key West many times, Skyline Drive many times, Big Sur on the PCH, including Hearst Castle and of course Brandywine because I go through there when we go to Longwood Gardens and also I did attend the Valley Forge Military Academy, which is not far from Brandywine Valley, in my Sophomore and Junior High School years. I should have stayed on for my senior year and then attended college there as well. Talk about learning discipline and regimentation, WOW!

BTW, if you ever visit this beautiful Commonwealth of Pennsylvania, please be sure to visit Longwood Gardens, if you like walking through a botanical masterpiece.


----------



## SeaBreeze

The road to Hana in Maui, Hawaii was a really nice scenic drive.  We tried to stay away from the tourists and enjoy the sights alone, which made it even nicer.


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> Wow, those are lovely SB, I've been on a couple like Going to the Sun in MT.  Thanks for sharing this, Denise  PS I'd love to do that Florida Keys hwy, but I'll bet being surrounded by ocean would make my butt cringe, LOL!!



No, it's beautiful, especially when you're in a convertible and you have lots of time to stop off at all the odd little places along the way. I've done it seven times and would like to do it again some time - just need to get another driver's license and a vehicle first ...


----------



## SeaBreeze

We've really enjoyed the beautiful scenery along the Oregon coast on Hwy.101.  We spent time in the Newport area camping, fishing, hanging out on the beach, watching the sea lions and riding the sand dunes on ATVs.  Excellent drive, will be doing it again sometime in the future.  We've seen a lot of places that they show on this video.


----------

